# écran apple cinéma noir sur partition ubuntu!



## slii (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer ubuntu sur mon mac mini intel core duo avec un un écran mac en ADC et un adaptateur mac ADC/DVI. Je ne peux voir mon installation ubuntu sur mon écran apple mais sur un écran pourri en vga tout va bien : c con, non?
Y aurait-il une ligne de code à rentrer ou quelque chose du genre?


----------



## gagarts (30 Septembre 2008)

Salut !
Sans pouvoir te répondre, je viens quand même poster...
Je pense que l'écran n'est pas (ou mal) reconnu !
Donc effectivement, il faut sûrement modifier qqch dans le Xorg.conf !
Mais c'est là que je suis limité ! je ne peux pas t'aider plus !
essaie de trouvé quelqu'un (sur le forum) qui ait un ADC lui aussi pour voir comment il a configuré sur Xorg.conf !

Bon courage !


----------



## gagarts (1 Octobre 2008)

Re-Salut, 

En me balladant, j'ai trouvé ça :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=278642

je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider ! Mais bon...

A bientôt !


----------

